# Please help me find the setup I need



## Lawrence A (27/8/17)

So a little bit of context.

I stopped smoking stinkies in Jan and when I got into the whole vaping scene, I had a very clear plan of purchasing something that kept me off the smokes, and that was it. I have intentionally ignored all of the hardware related threads till now, perhaps now to my demise, but the plan all along was simply to get off the smokes as painlessly as possible.

So the first and only device I have had has been the Eleaf Pico with a Melo II tank that came as kit. I've been through the 0,18, 0,3 and 0,5 ohm coils and even tried the 0,6 ceramics. Overall I typically use the 0,3 and vape somewhere between 35w and 45w, DTL with the airflow about a third back from wide open.

I have not had a single issue from the set up and it's still going strong. However I have recently started DIY'ing my own juice and it is becoming increasingly frustrating having to use the existing set up (with a tank) to try and test flavours.

So I need something that I can change the cotton, drip some new flavor on (or the same flavor at various %'s etc) and move relatively quickly through different juices - I assume this is an RDA?

Do you get them where they can take a pre-built coil?

Was thinking that until I learnt how to build my own, I could purchase a pre-built coil, if such a thing exists, then simply plug it in, wick it and go.... does it even work like that?

Would there be any equipment needed if pre-built coils were an option (for example to test that the coil was 'legit/correct'?).

If pre-built coils are not an option, what tools and equipment is needed to get into building your own coils. I'd really appreciate if someone could help point me in the right direction, remembering I am not out to win an award for the best coil design.... and want to focus my efforts on making good juice to vape.

If I have to put down some criteria to help narrow down the choice of equipment, then this is what I would say.

1. I'd prefer to purchase from a local vendor than import, but will if I have to.
2. I'd prefer to purchase new so there is some form of warranty. Good local after sales support would be great
3. I'd prefer to buy the correct thing (be it the device, atomizer, tools etc) the first time, even if the initial cost is higher - I hate buying twice
4. I'd prefer something that is easy to wick (I don't want to have to invest too much time learning wicking techniques as I want to concentrate making juice)
5. I'd prefer a deck that was easy to build on, for the same reason as 4 above
6. I'd prefer something that isn't too fiddly - I a bit of a clumsy dude

The set up would basically not leave the house and would be dedicated to my DIY endeavours.

I realise that this will now create a new problem in that once I start tasting the juice better on that device, the Melo III is no longer going to be up to par - is there an atomiser (tank set up is fine) that I could upgrade to, but still use on the Pico mod, that will give better flavour with stock over the counter coils? Or would you still need to be building your own coils even with an improved atomizer, to get the same flavour you would off an RDA?

Thanks in advance for any assistance you are willing to offer in helping me choose the right set up.


----------



## TheV (27/8/17)

@Lawrence A, when going for an RDA (or dripper) you will need to build and wick your own coils.
That being said, it really is a very simple affair.
RTAs (or tanks) can be tricky to get right but RDAs are really forgiving.

To get started you need the following:
1) RDA: I've had a fantastic experience with the Oumier Wasp Nano RDA recently and certainly recommend it. It is a single coil 22mm RDA that is easy to build on and performs great while not breaking the bank.
2) Wire: I can recommend simple 26ga round wire. I have a spool of stainless steel (SS316) that I use. Nichrome (Ni80) would also be a good option
3) Cotton: Cotton Bacon v2 or Streaky Cotton is easy to work with and not too expensive
4) Tools: You will need at least a side cutter and something to wind the coil on. A screwdriver can easily work this purpose. Try get something with a diameter of 3mm

As for the mod, the Pico will handle all of this just fine.
You can add an RTA to the Pico at a later stage once you feel more comfortable building and wicking your the RDA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (27/8/17)

@Lawrence A, congrats on the decision to move into dripping. For a DIYer, it is practically essential. As you note, the ability to test multiple flavours or juices at a sitting, simply dripping through one flavour into the next without having to empty a tank, is a liberating experience. I think you will be happy with the flavour that you get from drippers too.

@TheV has given you good advice. I presume that you are planning on keeping the Pico for a while, and that it's an original Pico (i.e. not the Pico 25). As great as the Pico is, its primary restriction is that you are limited to atomisers of 23mm or less. That narrows down the choice of available drippers considerably, which may actually be a good thing: too much choice can lead to indecision. In that size class, there are four primary options that I would consider:

1) The Wasp Nano as per @TheV's recommendation. I don't think it's the easiest deck to build on (the post holes are spaced quite far apart) and the lack of a drip tip (the Wasp basically has a nipple moulded into the cap) can make it seem a bit weird to vape at first. Also, as the coil is so close to your lips, it's not recommended for higher wattages. I don't push mine beyond 30W. However, it's cheap, functional, gives good flavour and has a relatively deep juice well so over-dripping isn't much of a problem.

2) The SXK Hadaly 22mm. This is a clone so if you have a principled opposition to using clones, that would make it a non-starter. If not, you will enjoy a cheap, easy to build on, supreme flavour dripper. Its main drawback is a very shallow juice well. I only drip about six drops at a time into it. Any more and there is a risk that juice pours out of the low-slung airflow holes. But its flavour is second to none.

3) The Vandy Vape Pulse. Although there is also a dual coil 24mm version, this is the single coil 22mm one. I haven't used it but have heard good reports: easy to build on, good deep juice well, decent flavour.

4) The three above are all single coil drippers. If you wanted to go dual coil for some reason (I think single is simpler for a new builder), you could also try the venerable Velocity v2. It's an aging design by now but has delighted many vapers.

You could also try the Cthulhu Hastur v2 or but I don't know enough about it to recommend for or against.

Apart from the tools that @TheV mentioned, I'd also invest in a coil jig. You can wind your coils around the shaft of a small jeweler's screwdriver but I like having the ability to determine the inner diameter of the coil precisely. You will also need tweezers although if you have a suitable set of bathroom tweezers, those will suffice too. Otherwise just get it all in one go with a small kit like this. At that price, the tools won't be the best and you're probably better off buying a higher quality wire cutter. But the scissors, screwdrivers, tweezers and coil jig will all be fine, coiling isn't heavy duty work.

Coiling and wicking is not something to be nervous about, it's dead simple and hugely economical. A single roll of 26ga SS or NiChrome wire will last you for ages, as will a bag of cotton. Use an online app to determine your coil wraps and resistance, such as this one, and you're good to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Scissorhands (27/8/17)

Solid advice from @TheV . Bare in mind , if you want to use the RDA on your picco you are restricted to 22mm RDAs and 75 watts . Wich is perfect for a little single coil flavour RDA (eg. SXK Hadaly / Oumier Wasp)


----------



## Raindance (27/8/17)

Lawrence A said:


> So a little bit of context.
> 
> I stopped smoking stinkies in Jan and when I got into the whole vaping scene, I had a very clear plan of purchasing something that kept me off the smokes, and that was it. I have intentionally ignored all of the hardware related threads till now, perhaps now to my demise, but the plan all along was simply to get off the smokes as painlessly as possible.
> 
> ...





TheV said:


> @Lawrence A, when going for an RDA (or dripper) you will need to build and wick your own coils.
> That being said, it really is a very simple affair.
> RTAs (or tanks) can be tricky to get right but RDAs are really forgiving.
> 
> ...



@TheV , spot on as usual. Not much to add but to put your mind at ease that making your own coils is very easy once you know what works for you. The steam engine site (here) helps you "design" them and the rest is as easy as twisting wire around the shaft of a screwdriver. Nothing to it, the only catch is making sure your resistance is within limits. You are using a regulated mod so any failures would/should be detected and reported by the mods safety functions.

If in doubt, just pop in at a reputable vape shop, Sir Vape comes to mind, and they will gladly give you a tutorial. sommer get the necessities while you are there as well.

Good luck and regards


----------



## NielJoubert (27/8/17)

I would agree with all the responses too. You can also buy premade coils and wick them yourself. I must admit that I do this when I'm feeling lazy haha.

The factory made ones are meh most of time (anyone can jump in here with suggestions for brand etc). The hand made ones are a bit more pricey, but I have not heard any complaints from the forum members.

I am using a 22mm Pulse and can say without a doubt that it beats my old Velocity RDA in all aspects. Ease of build, flavour and juice capacity. It has a BF pin if you decide to move over to squonking too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scissorhands (27/8/17)

Just expanding on what @RichJB has recommended

I have tried them all (except wasp)

i would rate the hastur v2 as an improved Velocity , leak resistant ,decent squonk atty , dual coil though (40 - 50 watts) a traditional RDA experience (cloudy! )

Personally not a fan of the pulse (great build quality though), but others enjoy it

The Hadaly really is a flavour machine, have used mine as a workhorse for 6 months, the tiny juice well really is a pain though , needs to be on a squonker for the best experience imo


----------



## kev mac (28/8/17)

Lawrence A said:


> So a little bit of context.
> 
> I stopped smoking stinkies in Jan and when I got into the whole vaping scene, I had a very clear plan of purchasing something that kept me off the smokes, and that was it. I have intentionally ignored all of the hardware related threads till now, perhaps now to my demise, but the plan all along was simply to get off the smokes as painlessly as possible.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you might look in to RTAs also,there are many that offer great flavor and other options. You will save quite a bit building your own coils and will be able to dial in a more customized vape.


----------



## Lawrence A (28/8/17)

Thank you all so much for your responses so far. Busy looking into some options but having a bender at work so time is somewhat limited at the moment.


----------



## Lawrence A (15/9/17)

Just wanted to say thank you to all in this thread who made recommendations, and to the guys at Sirvape for their great service as usual.

Picked up the WASP RDA and 2 x pre-built Alien coils [https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/new-aliens-by-bubble-wraps-2-5mm-id] (figured as a starting point I would use these until I get all I need for building my own) and some Royal Wick cotton.

Put the coil in, wicked it (I need to improve on this as I think I used too little cotton) and its operating - the flavor and clouds are great and definitely a step up from the Melo III tank - I'm pretty sure it will get even better once I sort my wicking skills out.

I cannot believe it took me this long to get an RDA - what a naarna - it makes flavour testing during DIY'ing soooooo much easier.

I am as happy as the proverbial pig in sh1t .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

